
Why Redesigning the Save Icon is Important - nvk
http://somerandomdude.com/2013/04/11/why-redesigning-the-save-icon-is-important/
======
mooism2
> If we can’t redesign a stupid icon, how can we expect to change _serious_
> things.

I think this is backwards.

If you change something serious for the better, then after I get over the
learning curve I will perform better at the underlying task --- I'll have a
better idea of what e-mails I have to deal with, or I'll find it easier to
find and use that esoteric formatting feature I use once a year, or whatever.

After I get over the learning curve of learning a new save icon... I am no
better off compared to when everyone used the old save icon.

